# What Speed Do You Run at On Treadmills?



## jackhjharding (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, 

I was wondering what speed do you guys run at on treadmills (MPH) and for how long do you run at this speed for?

Thanks

Jack


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

by distance

1-2 miles 6-8mph
2-3 miles 6-7mph
3-4 miles (Boooooring)6-6.8mph
4+ miles = Never... too boring, I will always be outside to do this


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2005)

I do not run or do any high impact cardio it is hard on the knees.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2005)

For sustained runs I do anywhere from 7-7.5MPH from 20 minutes to 60.  When I'm doing intervals I usually do 400 meter repeats at anywhere from 8.4 to 9MPH.  Warmups and cooldowns done at 6MPH.


----------



## jackhjharding (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm 15 and have been running since April. I do 2 mile runs 3 times a week. My PR for this course I do (run 1 mile, turn back and run 1 mile back) is 11 minutes : 50 seconds. I worked out that this must mean I run at around 10mph. But when I use my treadmill at school, I can only run at 9-9.5 mph. Why is this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

If I run I do it HIT style. 

Running for 45 sec at 10.5
Jogging for 1 min at 5.5

Keep repeating, soon I'll up the speed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> I'm 15 and have been running since April. I do 2 mile runs 3 times a week. My PR for this course I do (run 1 mile, turn back and run 1 mile back) is 11 minutes : 50 seconds. I worked out that this must mean I run at around 10mph. But when I use my treadmill at school, I can only run at 9-9.5 mph. Why is this?


The treadmill only allows you to open your stride so much...

11's is a good 3200 pace...
but you will be happier if you can get your time down in the 11-teens
or even 10-fifties...

Work on stretching your distances...

Run sprints now and then...
And up your distance running to around 4 miles...

This will allow you to increase your speed @ the 2 mile mark
The sprints will give you STRENGTH for a fast finish

JMO


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

I cycle it.
5 min at 8mph
2min at 6mph
5min at 9mph
2min at 6mph
3min at 10mph
3min cool down 6,4,3mph


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 25, 2005)

I start at 7.2 and increase every minute or two in .1 increments. I usually end up at 8.6 mph and sprint the last minute at 10.0 mph. Not very fast, but fast enough for these lil legs to churn. (I'm only 5 feet tall).


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 25, 2005)

I run outside.  I hate treadmills for some reason.


----------



## jackhjharding (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok, tonight I'm going to try my first 3 miler tonight. Can anyone suggest what speed (mph) i should be running at to make it worthwile?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Ok, tonight I'm going to try my first 3 miler tonight. Can anyone suggest what speed (mph) i should be running at to make it worthwile?



It's impossible for anyone to tell you that.  We don't know how conditioned you are.  You have to play around to see what you can handle for that distance while keeping you at the intensity level that you are looking for.


----------



## jackhjharding (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

I've just finished my first 3 mile run on my treadmill.

I managed a time of 20 minutes:07 seconds. I ran 2.9 miles at 9 mph and the last 0.1 of a mile at 9.5 mph.

Is this a good time? Please give me some hints on how to improve.

Thanks    

Jack


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 26, 2005)

100 MPH for 60 minutes.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not run or do any high impact cardio it is hard on the knees.



Ditto, I walk the highest level incline which is 15 at 3.3 MPH.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ditto, I walk the highest level incline which is 15 at 3.3 MPH.


Damn, walking that fast at that high of an incline must be killer. I hate running on an incline.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ditto, I walk the highest level incline which is 15 at 3.3 MPH.


I tried to do that when I was training for Supai...

I ended up w/INCL about 3 or 4 @ 3.7, I think -


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

Interval training is where it is at.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ditto, I walk the highest level incline which is 15 at 3.3 MPH.



That's far worse for your knees than jogging on a flat surface.  Plus you must have shin splints from hell.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> That's far worse for your knees than jogging on a flat surface.  Plus you must have shin splints from hell.



No knee problems at all doing this, trust me I have dodgy knees and I know what agrievates them, never had any shin splints from this or any other discomfort for that matter. 
I have a really long stride and I find this a very comfortable workout, plus it's great for my glutes!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've just finished my first 3 mile run on my treadmill.
> 
> ...



Actually, that's pretty darn good.  It's not amazing, but certainly respectable.  Just progress slowly over time.  Next time shoot for 9.1 mph sustained and 9.6 for your 1/10 mile sprint at the end, or something of the sort.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 27, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've just finished my first 3 mile run on my treadmill.
> 
> ...



That's quick - just remember if you're training for a race that running outside is going to be quite different than running inside.  You can't translate one speed to the other.


----------



## jackhjharding (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes I am going to try and do at least 1 run a week on the road after school just to very my training a little.

How many times a week do you think I need to be running 3 miles? (bearing in mind I take part in a lot of physical education lessons at school. e.g.Cicruit training once a week)

Jack


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Yes I am going to try and do at least 1 run a week on the road after school just to very my training a little.
> 
> How many times a week do you think I need to be running 3 miles? (bearing in mind I take part in a lot of physical education lessons at school. e.g.Cicruit training once a week)
> 
> Jack



I say 3-5 days per week is a good range to use as a baseline when attempting to increase cardioresperatory endurance.


----------



## jackhjharding (Oct 3, 2005)

Just set a new PB on my treadmill for 3 miles - 19minutes:42seconds

Any good?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Just set a new PB on my treadmill for 3 miles - 19minutes:42seconds
> 
> Any good?




Thats better than me.  I thought 2 miles in 14 minutes was good.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 3, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Just set a new PB on my treadmill for 3 miles - 19minutes:42seconds
> 
> Any good?



Keep that up for 10 miles and I'd be impressed.


----------



## jackhjharding (Oct 8, 2005)

Just did 3 miles in 19 minutes : 16 seconds.

Did the first 0.25 at 9mph, 0.25-0.75 at 9.1mph, 0.75-1 at 9.2mph, then 9.4mph for the whole of the second mile. When I got to 14 minutes, I went up 0.1mph to 9.5mph and I went up in 0.1 increments every minute until when I reached 2.8 miles I upped the pace to 10.2 mph.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

jackhjharding said:
			
		

> Just did 3 miles in 19 minutes : 16 seconds.
> 
> Did the first 0.25 at 9mph, 0.25-0.75 at 9.1mph, 0.75-1 at 9.2mph, then 9.4mph for the whole of the second mile. When I got to 14 minutes, I went up 0.1mph to 9.5mph and I went up in 0.1 increments every minute until when I reached 2.8 miles I upped the pace to 10.2 mph.


Thats a good time.............now try to do it outside.


----------



## jackhjharding (Oct 8, 2005)

Outside is easier! Not as boring.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

i hate cardio.

but i stick to intervals or HIIT (so it's usually outside or HIIT 30:60 on level 11). never understood overly long periods of SS to be honest.


----------



## pakkya (Oct 8, 2005)

those are some high speeds! i rarely ran more that 6.5mph (outside that is). I stick to 6mph on the treadmills...but they r boring. How many miles in total do u guys run..i keep it to 7-8 miles a week...are there any metrics that ppl follow to like run so many miles based on body weight, fat %, etc?


----------



## jackhjharding (Oct 9, 2005)

I run 3 times a week for 3 miles at those speeds that I posted. Total of 9miles a week.


----------



## jackhjharding (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi I was wondering, how long should be warm down be after I've run 3 miles? What speed should I set it to?


----------

